# Food Safety News - 07/12/2022 Pre-trial arguments underway for Aug. 1 trial of retired Blue Bell president



## daveomak.fs (Jul 12, 2022)

Pre-trial arguments underway for Aug. 1 trial of retired Blue Bell president​By Dan Flynn on Jul 12, 2022 12:05 am
With three weeks until jury selection, the first sealed document with several exhibits was docketed in the United States v. Paul Krause. Its contents remain a mystery. And ahead of the July 22 pre-trial meeting, the prosecution and defense are conducting spirited arguments over whether certain parts of the indictment will be kept from the... Continue Reading

UK retailers reveal Campylobacter results for early 2022​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 12, 2022 12:03 am
Supermarkets in the United Kingdom have reported their Campylobacter in chicken results for the the first quarter of 2022. The data covers January to March 2022 for nine retailers on high levels of Campylobacter in fresh, shop-bought, UK-produced chickens. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) maximum level is 7 percent of birds with more than 1,000... Continue Reading

USDA sessions look at food safety related to poultry, antimicrobial resistance​By News Desk on Jul 12, 2022 12:02 am
The U.S. Department of Agriculture has a few things on its Constitute Update related to food safety this week. Two of the items involve the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service and one involves the National Advisory Committee on Microbiological Criteria for Foods. Two of the items are related to controlling Salmonella in poultry. Today... Continue Reading

Hy-Vee recalls Potato Salad and Mealtime Potato Salad after presumptive positive microbial results​By News Desk on Jul 11, 2022 10:41 am
Hy-Vee, Inc. is recalling all varieties and all sizes of its Hy-Vee Potato Salad and Mealtime Potato Salad because of a presumptive positive microbial result on the line that the potatoes were processed on.  While final test results are not expected for approximately 7-10 days, due to the holiday weekend Hy-Vee elected to withdraw all... Continue Reading


----------

